# Honda Bucket Height Extenders



## Rob64 (Jan 28, 2020)

I've seen some threads from some time ago whereby you could purchase bucket height extenders for honda snowblowers. Are these still available anywhere?

thanks.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Rob64 said:


> I've seen some threads from some time ago whereby you could purchase bucket height extenders for honda snowblowers. Are these still available anywhere?
> 
> thanks.


I believe so but can not provide a link. it's easy to make your own with flat stock and drilling a couple holes.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

orangputeh said:


> I believe so but can not provide a link. it's easy to make your own with flat stock and drilling a couple holes.


 @orangputeh, I think you're thinking of drift cutters.

The OP is talking about bucket extenders:

>>> Click me <<<


----------



## Tony P. (Jan 9, 2017)

Do a search for Honda HS724 snow blower extenders and you should find information although I don't know you'll find any for sale.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

db130 said:


> @orangputeh, I think you're thinking of drift cutters.
> 
> The OP is talking about bucket extenders:
> 
> >>> Click me <<<


okay , you're right. i have seen those extenders on ebay for around $100 or google them.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Rob64 said:


> I've seen some threads from some time ago whereby you could purchase bucket height extenders for honda snowblowers. Are these still available anywhere?


 Where are you located? (Update your user profile for future reference.)
If in Canada, the extenders are available from ESF/Gripo. https://www.esfdirect.com/en/catalo...nowblower-extension-honda-hs624/category/137/
Cormier Equipment also used to sell them, but they show as out of stock both places.

If in the U.S., check with [email protected] to see if he still has any 24" extenders available.

UPDATE: I sent a message to Tony Sak (he is [email protected]) to see if he has a 24" available.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF Rob64

:moved: to Honda brand forum


.


----------



## Rob64 (Jan 28, 2020)

tabora said:


> Rob64 said:
> 
> 
> > I've seen some threads from some time ago whereby you could purchase bucket height extenders for honda snowblowers. Are these still available anywhere?
> ...


Would this one work:

https://www.esfdirect.com/en/snowblower-extension-honda-hss724#additional

Shows in stock. Are the extenders designed different for 16.5” high buckets vs. 21.5”? Or is width the only consideration?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Rob64 said:


> Would this one work:
> 
> https://www.esfdirect.com/en/snowblower-extension-honda-hss724#additional
> 
> Shows in stock. Are the extenders designed different for 16.5” high buckets vs. 21.5”? Or is width the only consideration?


 You may have to drill some holes, like we have to with the HSS blowers, but maybe not. The HS extenders actually fit the pre-drilled holes in the housing. See the installation instructions here:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1KYMoXNEX-IfbXekSWR4dgKpbQMLa6U-r/view

The specs I found for the HS724 say that the width is 24.4”, while the HSS724 is listed as 24.8" so spacers MIGHT be needed at the top on the sides between the top piece and the side pieces, but it would probably fit OK.


----------



## Rob64 (Jan 28, 2020)

tabora said:


> Where are you located? (Update your user profile for future reference.)
> If in Canada, the extenders are available from ESF/Gripo. https://www.esfdirect.com/en/catalo...nowblower-extension-honda-hs624/category/137/
> Cormier Equipment also used to sell them, but they show as out of stock both places.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I sent Tony an email a few days ago, but have not heard anything.

Have you ever dealt with ESF direct? The website would indicate they only sell to distributors / retailers.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Rob64 said:


> Thanks, I sent Tony an email a few days ago, but have not heard anything.
> 
> Have you ever dealt with ESF direct? The website would indicate they only sell to distributors / retailers.


I'm not (quite) in Canada, so I have not... I would assume that the "ESF Direct" would imply that they deal directly with anyone, but you'd have to try them, I guess.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

For those who have the Gripo auger housing extenders: I just went out to do some maintenance on the HSS1332ATD, and noticed that all the hardware that came with the Gripo is rusting BADLY. Replaced it all with 1/4"-20 Stainless bolts/washers/nylock nuts. Ahhh, much better.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

does anyone have a source for these extensions for a hs or hss 1332?


----------



## highlight (Jan 23, 2017)

I just bought the Gripo Bucket Extenders for my HSS928 at my local Honda Snowblower dealer. He had them in stock. They were $92.00 Canadian. The box has two labels on it. One is the Gripo label that says Snowblower Deflector 28" part # 172-071. Stuck over that label is a Honda label that says HSS928 Deflector Honda and has a barcode with the number 172071 underneath. This all leads me to believe that this is going to be a regular stocked Honda part that they source from Gripo (Canadian Company). I never installed it yet but it is made of a very heavy gauge metal. As stated in a post above I suspect the supplied bolts and nuts may be subject to rust.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

highlight said:


> This all leads me to believe that this is going to be a regular stocked Honda part that they source from Gripo (Canadian Company).


They've been available in Canada right along. In the U.S., they were imported by a small business in Massachusetts that's no longer doing it. We need to get a new distribution channel going down here...


highlight said:


> As stated in a post above I suspect the supplied bolts and nuts may be subject to rust.


Mine started rusting right away. Within a couple of years it was severe. I replaced everything with 304 Stainless Steel.


----------

